

Ask HN: Good examples of social networks with a game mechanism? - agaton

Rewards, achievements and game mechanisms in social networks is a strong force to get people engaged. Foursquare and Gowalla are two great examples of this.<p>So, I'm currently looking for more examples of this and how you can make this type of mechanisms to work. Any thoughts or examples out there?
======
pedalpete
Of course, you're on a social network right now which uses game mechanisms.

My understanding is the entire x-box live is based on game mechanisms.

